# Live Rock and Live Sand



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I figured that more people read this general forum than the beginner forum, so i wanted to post my topic here also. 

(I was looking at the prices of live rock and live sand today to put in my new 55 gallon aquarium and realized how expensive it is! So i was walking the dog when it hit me, since i live in miami, go to the ocean and get some live rock and live sand. This may sound stupid, but is it possible to do this? Any there any dangers or problems with doing this, because I dont see people readily going to the ocean and bringing back sand and rock for their aquarium, they just buy from LFS. Let me know.)


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Er, i think that might be illegal. I know for sure removing coral is illegal.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It is definately Illegal!!


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was reading a book for confirmation and it is illegal to take live rock, but im not so sure about live sand. What do you think? Whould it be easier to mix 50% live sand w/ 50% aragonite and just pay for the live rock or try to get some on my own?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

it would be just as easy to put regular sand, and only live rock, take your time with the tank, the sand will become live sand after a while with just the rock in there.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks. I think it would be best to spend a little more on a better live rock and less on the sand. But because most people always combine live rock and live sand together, it seemed as if you could use them together or not at all. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no, most people use both to get as much good bacteria and pods in their tank at once, but if your patient, the rock will "seed" the sand, and eventually it becomes live sand. and you save lots of money.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also, you don't have to go with all "live sand" you can go with a pound or two to get your base sand "live"


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

question. I bought this book on marine aquariums and it said that if your sand is dead, you put it in the tank before you add water, if its alive, you put it in with water in the tank. If I was gonna use some live sand, should I put it on top of the dead sand with the water inside or what?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yes, dont rinse the sand, and dont let it dry, you should recieve it wet, in a bag of water or something, just use a cup to scoop it out, lower it down into your tank (filled with salt water and stable) then pour the sand out, try to avoid pouring it from high up, that will cloud your water.


----------

